# Mach1 overdrive



## Teddeeh (Apr 12, 2019)

Anychance of increasing the gain? Any mods to do?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 12, 2019)

Teddeeh said:


> Anychance of increasing the gain? Any mods to do?


Options: 

Try a LM833N Op Amp.
You can reduce the amount of 1N914 Diodes D2,D3 with Links (Check with PedalPCB)  to Clip more, giving you more Gain.
You can reduce the amount of 1N914 Diodes D2,D3 & D5 with Links (Check with PedalPCB)  to Clip even more, giving you even more Gain.
Change Gain pot to A1M


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 12, 2019)

The lm833 gave a hair. I dont know about the gain pot. What if i reduced r12 by half and the cap doubled? 
Im assuming the greer is a ts derivitive.


----------



## Robert (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd try a combination of #2 and #4 as suggested by music6000, and adjusting the R12 / C5 network like you mentioned.

If you do reduce the number of clipping diodes you might need to increase the value of R4 to bring the output volume back up.


----------



## Teddeeh (Apr 13, 2019)

C5 increased bass, from 470nf to 1uf. Maybe nice to have as a bass switch. 
Ic, r12, gain pot didnt do much tbh. Removing r9 rendered the gain pot useless but increased the gain by a small amount. 
I didnt want to removed the clipping diodes as i feel it may reduce the touch sensitivity to the circuit, and i like how they sound. In that asymmetrical way.


----------

